# Happy Birthday Kara (Thumper)!!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

arty:arty:Happy Birthday Kara!!!arty:arty:

Hope your day is a great one, and may this be your best year yet! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Have a "Havvy" Birthday, and lots more to come, too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope its a fun one.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kara! Hope you get extra lickies from your Gucci-girl! Hope you have a fun day!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:whoo:arty::cheer2:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA :cheer2:arty::whoo:*


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!!! I hope you enjoy your day  arty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:whoo: Have a great birthday!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:cheer2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA:cheer2:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:cheer2:arty:Happy birthday! I hope your day is filled with joy and laughter!arty::cheer2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you..SOOO much! :kiss:

We've had a nice day, actually. I've sewed, ran some errands, took a short nap, watched Gucci try to get a treat out of a clear ball toy I made for about an hour she was barking and chasing it and wore herself out)

Just made some Taco salads and decided to chill out. I think the kids wanted to go out to dinner (mexican) but I'm not really feeling it and I can make it just as well 

As for tonight, maybe a Netflix movie or.....? My DH is out of town, so it is me and the 3 teens...and the Gucci-girl.

Thanks, everyone!!
Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara. Enjoy tonight doing whatever makes you happy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday, Kara. Sounds like a great day to me.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara! Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Kara! arty:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to You! Happy Birthday to You! Happy Birthday, Dear Kara! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kara!!!! arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

:cheer2: Happy Birthday Kara! Hope you have a good one:cheer2:


----------

